
Play: A P2P Distributed Torrent Site That’s Impossible to Shut Down - ch4ch4
https://torrentfreak.com/play-p2p-impossible-shutdown-160301/
======
herbst
Is that the same technologie like Popcorntime? Or does it use something more
leightweight?

